# test is in progress



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got my motor in (6 rpm) and I am testing it now. I think it is going to be too slow. May have to get a 11 or 30 rpm. This is a experiment I am doing will let everyone know later :wink:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....6RPM???? What are you doing with it? gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

what about a gear change?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bet he's gonna try painting lures or little teeny goblets on it..?????

Hey, Bobby..while I gotcha...what do you coat cartridges with (if anything)?..I got some polyurethane but don't wanna screw it up...

thanx...jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim I don't coat them with anything. Makes them more realistic if they corrode a little. I am going to get a powder coating system and then I will be putting a clear coat on them.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

6 rpm? You building rods now Bobby? Guy


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No not rods but kinda the same concept







, first test failed but I ain't done yet.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

If it is any help, I use a 4rpm for the epoxy clear coat on my lures. Works perfect.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll go by and check up on him this weekend - maybe try to spy on what he's working on


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'll go by and check up on him this weekend - maybe try to spy on what he's working on


Make sure to bring a mini spy camera to post some pics!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Must be working on a giant pen lathe. Inside connections took this picture yesterday in his shop.:rotfl: gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I met him at Moody Gardens today, kept everything top secret, so it must be good LOL

galvbay, could you just think of the bowl you could make with that LOL
Need a dump truck full of cereal and a whole milk truck LOL

Hello Kellogs
Yes, I'd like to place an order for one bowl of cereal please
Yes, that's correct, just one bowl


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wonder what my next door neighbor would do if I pulled up with that thing on a flatbed??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Wonder what my next door neighbor would do if I pulled up with that thing on a flatbed??


He'd probably send you over to Trodery with it..Guarantee that's one thang he ain't tried yet..(at least on that scale)..LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This test is looking better so far. Takes several hours for it to work


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> He'd probably send you over to Trodery with it..Guarantee that's one thang he ain't tried yet..(at least on that scale)..LOL


Don't bet to much on that Jim 

Years ago I worked in a machine shop, although some of our lathes were pretty big I do think that one in the picture is King!


----------

